# New betta porject !



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

*I am starting a new Betta project today . I'm going to attempt to grow rice to add to my 2.5 gal Betta tanks to give more of a natural wild look to them (I know the Betta we get from the LFS are hatched in little cups and jars so, its more for me then the fish . 
Has anyone heard of anyone doing such a thing before or have any tips/ trick that would help me ?*


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't quite understand what you are tyring to do with the bettas, if you could give us a better idea of what you have in mind we'll be able to offer alot more help


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm going to try to make the Betta tank into a small underwater rice patty land scape for my Betta with real rice plants .


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I've never heard of anything like that but it does sound cool! I'll look more into it and see if I can find any information that might be useful. Good Luck though


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you ! I have been from one end of the net to the other but have found nothing like what I want to do . Who knows maybe I am the first to try .


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya, that would be cool, don't forget to post pictures of it when it's done


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I wont forget , but it will take a while for the rice to get big enough to take out of the starter pot and move to the tank .


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

so your trying to make rice plants or like grow instead of using grass or whatever you can grow interesting.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes ,heatran15 ,that is the idea . How it will work out ? Idk ? I am starting the Rice plants in a 10 inch starter pot seeded thick to insure a few plants start growing . Then I will try to move them into my Betta tank . If it works the way i hope it does it should look like a slice of water scape from a Rice patty . So far with what info I have found the rice should sprout in a few days ( if i started with good seed) . The biggest reason I am doing this ,is so give more of a native look to the Betta tank ( In the wild some Betta are found in rice patties ) so , I want to recreate this in my tank .


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh so make feel sort of like at home lol found in rice patties it is not a bad idea yeah I think it should be sprouting in a few days just be careful and keep a eye on it make sure it does not over grow the tank I am not to familiar with rice patties.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

YEAH ! From what I can find out the rice will from 2 to 3 feet but should grow slower if kept trimmed back . I might even let it grow out of the tank some , not sure yet .I will try maybe 4 to 6 plants to start with to see how it works out .


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

how many gallons is this tank or bowl.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I have 2, 2.5 gallon tanks . I figure if the rice thing works out well I'll up grade them to 5 gallon and use the 2.5 gal for fry and sick tanks


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

ya that can work put the rice patties in the 5 gallon.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

That seems REALLY cool! If it works out good (remember to post pics when your project is complete) I might do that to an aquarium!


Good luck


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

If it works out on a small scale I will use one of my 10 gallon tanks and divide it with the rice plants so both Betta can be in the same tank . Or that could give me another reason to get that 20 gal tank I have had my eye on lol .

As soon as the rice starts to sprout I will start posting pics in my albums to show step by step how it turns out ( even it it doesn't work ) that way if any one else want to try and lurn from what I did right/wrong . 
I'm also looking into what kind of ground cover plant i can use that would best match and give a rice patty feel to the tank or maybe just bare soil/sand .


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Latest Update : 
I had 3 batches of rice in starter pots ( 10 inch pots ) with seeds from 3 diff stores and all 3 have not sprouted and rotted in the pots . But , I am not giving up yet . I just have to keep trying with new seeds or find some young plants to get a start with .


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok as of now I can not get any rice seeds to sprout and having a hard time finding young rice plants to start out with . SO , this means that this project is on hold till I can find a good quality seed/seedling to start things going .


----------

